# fight me!



## rebelbowtie

http://rebelbowtie.mybrute.com
fun silly game some guys on some other forums are playing.


----------



## Yesterday

you're goin down


----------



## Yesterday

your dog beat my *** =/


----------



## lilbigtonka

i have one of these it is really lame you cant do anything it is all on there own


----------



## rebelbowtie

BigP said:


> your dog beat my *** =/


:lol:


----------



## phreebsd

http://phreebsd.mybrute.com
i won 4 out of 6. i got stabbed


----------



## Kurly

The dog is vicous, I got him but didnt leave me anything for you.....LOL

http://kurlymomo.mybrute.com


----------



## Metal Man

My guy sucks...lol http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## Yesterday

Your Brute has crushed closethomo. 
2 experience points gained. 

Your Brute has crushed KurlyMoMo. 
2 experience points gained. 

Your Brute has crushed phreebsd. 

2 experience points gained. 

rebelbowtie has flattened your Brute. 
1 experience point gained.



3 for 4. not bad. BRING IT


----------



## phreebsd

im being robbed! I dont have any **** weapons!!


----------



## KMKjr

I got killed.

http://kmkjr.mybrute.com

We need a make a clan!!


----------



## Yesterday

someone has gawts ta be level ten first


----------



## Metal Man

BigP said:


> Your Brute has crushed closethomo.
> 2 experience points gained.


Hey!!!...whats with the gay bashing.....dont be a picken on the closethomo ...LOL :greddy2:


----------



## rebelbowtie

i would join a MIMB clan but im already an FSC clan member. any FSC guy here?


----------



## Yesterday

i thought gays liked bein "crushed"


----------



## Brute650i

http://brute650i.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> http://phreebsd.mybrute.com
> i won 4 out of 6. i got stabbed


You crushed me.


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> someone has gawts ta be level ten first


Anyone get there yet?


----------



## Metal Man

I need some pupils http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## phreebsd

i just finally got a weapon at level 3


----------



## w8tnonu22

http://Waveland.mybrute.com


----------



## websy

****it! Things were going so good until some girl stole my knife and killed me with it!:thinking:


http://websy.mybrute.com


----------



## phreebsd

haha sizzlingcarrot did whip yer tail!


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd....**** took you out LOL

http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/60552982


----------



## Metal Man

Bigp is still whoppen on my ****:34:
http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/60597567


----------



## Yesterday

duh bigp1, bigp2, bigp3 are gangstas fo lyfe


----------



## Brute650i

those dogs/wolf are cheating you cant have them in a fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I need to get me one of them, they are bad to the bone


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> phreebsd....**** took you out LOL
> 
> http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/60552982


dang i got whooped!


----------



## Yesterday

brute650i said:


> those dogs/wolf are cheating you cant have them in a fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I need to get me one of them, they are bad to the bone


 the dogs arent ****! wait til a big *** bear gets after you


----------



## KMKjr

I'm getting my AZZ kicked!!


----------



## websy

Those mace weapons are killer, how the **** do I get one??!!??!?!


----------



## rebelbowtie

i got like a piece of lettuce i fight with now
http://rebelbowtie.mybrute.com


----------



## Metal Man

All i got is a goofy little knife.

The **** needs some weapons:greddy2:

http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## phreebsd

http://phreebsd.mybrute.com

come get some! (ESPECIALLY YOU BIGP2..oh wait... I already kicked his duke)


----------



## phreebsd

ahahahaha BIGP1 Falls aswell!!

http://phreebsd.mybrute.com/fight/68335530


----------



## Metal Man

Bigp1 kicks my azz every time.

I did get another weapon though. Its a keyboard. Not really sure what he does with it though?? I had the last two fights and he never used it.


----------



## phreebsd

hey i got a knife and theres been several times he never used it


----------



## rebelbowtie

ill admit bigp3 kicked my ***


----------



## Yesterday

bigp2 sux the most =/


----------



## rebelbowtie

ya i wooped up on bigp2 no problem. bigp1 was close real close


----------



## Yesterday

KMKjr said:


> I'm getting my AZZ kicked!!


 whys' your brute a woman


----------



## Brute650i

This is so cheating. this was a level 3 match.

http://adams2.mybrute.com/fight/74083620

brute650i and adams2 are coming for yall


----------



## Metal Man

Come guys Some of yall pupil me.:bigok:
http://closethomo.mybrute.com/


----------



## Yesterday

i now have bigp1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> whys' your brute a woman


I've always wanted a vagina.


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> i now have bigp1,2,3,4,5,6


I just beat bigp, was that you?


----------



## Yesterday

nah bigp isnt me someone beat me to it


----------



## jaxamillion04

*i need pupils*

http://jaxamillion04.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

jaxamillion04 said:


> http://jaxamillion.mybrute.com


Couldn't be your pupil, so i kicked your azz instead....lol


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> nah bigp isnt me someone beat me to it


bigp1?


----------



## Yesterday

yeah im bigp1, bigp2, bigp3, bigp4, bigp5, bigp6.
I GOT MY OWN PUPILS NUKKA


----------



## Brute650i

Take that bigp2 and bigp3. I kinda like this throwing idea that my guy has picked up

look how good it did against bigp3

http://brute650i.mybrute.com/fight/79989123



http://brute650i.mybrute.com


----------



## Metal Man

brute650i said:


> http://brute650i.mybrute.com


It was close but in the end...**** went down :greddy2:
http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/82184545


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

http://clayton1495.mybrute.com


----------



## Metal Man

BEASTBRUTE said:


> http://clayton1495.mybrute.com


You been rolled by the **** :bigok: http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/88093808


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> You been rolled by the **** :bigok: http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/88093808


Rolled him too!!


----------



## websy

you better bring a net mwahahahahaahahah!

http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

rebelbowtie said:


> http://rebelbowtie.mybrute.com
> fun silly game some guys on some other forums are playing.


The pupil takes down the Master!!


----------



## websy

Did you like my little friend KMKjr?

Mwhahahahahahah!!!!!:saevilw:

http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com/fight/90000198


----------



## Metal Man

Dang man...you got a bear!! LOL Thats gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## KMKjr

websy said:


> Did you like my little friend KMKjr?
> 
> Mwhahahahahahah!!!!!:saevilw:
> 
> http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com/fight/90000198


She's a bit hairy but I think I could drink her pretty!!


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> Dang man...you got a bear!! LOL Thats gonna be tough to beat.


Yeah.....I just got a knife, axe and club 

Can you get a nasty fat chick?


----------



## Metal Man

I doubt it...you can actually control a bear lol


----------



## websy

Yeah I've only lost once with this Brute. Some dude threw a net on my bear and then kicked my ***. 

http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com


----------



## Metal Man

> Yeah I've only lost once with this Brute. Some dude threw a net on my bear and then kicked my ***.
> 
> http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com


I'll throw the **** on you tomorrow. He likes big hairy bears LOL but your tag team may be a little to much for him. We will see:bigok: 

http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> I'll throw the **** on you tomorrow. He likes big hairy bears LOL but your tag team may be a little to much for him. We will see:bigok:
> 
> http://closethomo.mybrute.com


I'm knocking the **** right out of the closet tomorrow!!


----------



## Metal Man

Well i tried the bear with no success.

Crazy thing is i have two weapons and the computer never pulled either one of them.My guy just went in punching and got destroyed LOL
http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/92465233


----------



## Metal Man

KMKjr said:


> I'm knocking the **** right out of the closet tomorrow!!


My guy is not very good ...i need another one :thinking:
http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/92495229


----------



## Yesterday

Metal Man said:


> Well i tried the bear with no success.
> 
> Crazy thing is i have two weapons and the computer never pulled either one of them.My guy just went in punching and got destroyed LOL
> http://closethomo.mybrute.com/fight/92465233


that makes me mad too. why am i punchin someone when i have this bad *** stick in my arsenal?


----------



## Brute650i

websy said:


> Yeah I've only lost once with this Brute. Some dude threw a net on my bear and then kicked my ***.
> 
> http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com


 
you just got stomped

http://brute650i.mybrute.com/fight/93236236


----------



## websy

Yeah my little dude cant take the punishment the bear can...........cant wait till I lvl up a bit more I will be unstoppable!!!


Mwahahahahahahahah!

http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com


----------



## Brute650i

FCP801, brute650i, and adams2


----------



## KMKjr

brute650i said:


> you just got stomped
> 
> http://brute650i.mybrute.com/fight/93236236


Twice!!!

http://kmkjr.mybrute.com/fight/?d=chickensheeeet;k=5aeeca4f360f


----------



## Yesterday

dang. barely beat me in the cat fight

http://bigp7.mybrute.com/fight/98856447


----------



## KMKjr

I want a bear!!


----------



## KMKjr

rebelbowtie said:


> :lol:


Whooped ya!!


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> dang. barely beat me in the cat fight
> 
> http://bigp7.mybrute.com/fight/98856447


F'n bear!!


----------



## KMKjr

brute650i said:


> you just got stomped
> 
> http://brute650i.mybrute.com/fight/93236236


You kicked my azz with a trombone (sp?)!!!


----------



## Brute650i

awesome


we need a MIMB clan


----------



## Yesterday

brute650i said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> we need a MIMB clan


i got 3 more levels to go and then i'll get it poppin


----------



## Brute650i

me to its a race to see who gets there first!


----------



## KMKjr

I think preeb is up to level 7.


----------



## KMKjr

*My Brutes - MIMB Members*

http://rebelbowtie.mybrute.com​ 
http://phreebsd.mybrute.com​ 
http://kurlymomo.mybrute.com - Kurly​ 
http://closethomo.mybrute.com – Metal Man​ 
http://kmkjr.mybrute.com​ 
http://brute650i.mybrute.com - Brute650i

http://adams2.mybrute.com - Brute650i

http://fcp801.mybrute.com - Brute650i

http://Waveland.mybrute.com - w8tnonu22 ​ 
http://websy.mybrute.com​ 
http://jaxamillion04.mybrute.com​ 
http://clayton1495.mybrute.com – Beast Brute​ 
http://chickensheeeet.mybrute.com - Websy​ 
http://bigp1.mybrute.com
http://bigp2.mybrute.com
http://bigp3.mybrute.com
http://bigp4.mybrute.com
http://bigp5.mybrute.com
http://bigp6.mybrute.com
http://bigp7.mybrute.com - Bigp
http://bigp8.mybrute.com
http://bigp9.mybrute.com
http://bigp10.mybrute.com​


----------



## Metal Man

I'm only on level 6. I was sick a few days s last week and did not mess with fighting my guy for a few days. If you do not use your 3 fights a day you will lose them.


----------



## KMKjr

Yeah, that's the part that sucks.....I forget almost every second day!!!


----------



## Yesterday

dude i have
bigp1
bigp2
bigp3
bigp4
bigp5
bigp6
bigp7
bigp8
bigp9
bigp10
your****self











i needed pupils =(


feel free to leech off my guys


----------



## Metal Man

You cant pupil your self can you? 

What i mean is it don't count towards experience points. Some one with a different IP has to do it for it to work right....i think.


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> dude i have
> bigp1
> bigp2
> bigp3
> bigp4
> bigp5
> bigp6
> bigp7
> bigp8
> bigp9
> bigp10
> your****self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed pupils =(


I can't find anyone with **** in thier name?


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> dude i have
> bigp1
> bigp2
> bigp3
> bigp4
> bigp5
> bigp6
> bigp7
> bigp8
> bigp9
> bigp10
> your****self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed pupils =(


Edited, but left out your****self.


----------



## Yesterday

nah it works. my people do work so bigp1 can get more xp


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> nah it works. my people do work so bigp1 can get more xp


What does the **** stand for?


----------



## Yesterday

yourda*nself


----------



## KMKjr

Beat bigp1 & 2 but lost to 3.


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> yourda*nself


Ill try him tomorrow!!


----------



## Brute650i

I have 

http://adams2.mybrute.com

http://fcp801.mybrute.com

http://brute650i.mybrute.com

Thanks for the list i have been getting tired of trying to remember peoples or having to go back and look


----------



## rebelbowtie

im gonna take down all of bigp's except i think 3 im not sure which one kicked my *** last time


----------



## rebelbowtie

YOU GOT A BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

**** yeah i sat down and said i aint stoppin makin characters til i get a bear. got a bear. win.


----------



## Brute650i

close one hear http://brute650i.mybrute.com/fight/111320159


----------



## Yesterday

dang. whooped that *** with a newspaper!


----------



## KMKjr

4 & 5 went down but lost to 6!!

I must have been getting tired.


----------



## KMKjr

Anyone get able to start a clan yet?


----------



## Yesterday

****. i forgot all about my 11 brutes =( poor guise


----------



## KMKjr

Try taking this one on:

http://jesper.nu.mybrute.com/


#1 ranked on the site.


----------



## Metal Man

LOL check out my new guy.

http://pupilmeorbegay.mybrute.com


----------



## Muleskinner

Try me. Next UFC champ Muleskinner!

http://muleskinner.mybrute.com


----------



## Brute650i

anybody made a clan yet


----------



## Metal Man

I got a guy up to level 9.

You have to be level 10 to make a clan.

I need some pupils http://closethomo.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Brute650i

im level 8


----------



## Metal Man

I figured out to make the black brutes. I got a whole bunch of these LOL. They look funny.

http://marktodark.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

Half way through level 9, so the MIMB clan is coming soon!!


----------



## Metal Man

I got a level 10 guy. I just aint formed a clan yet....
http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

*We have a clan!!*

The clan has been made!!!

http://mybrute.com/team/37924


----------



## phreebsd

i just got this on iPhone. came out yesterday!!
you can have 8 brutes on the phone. 
ill take some screenshots in a minute


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Metal Man

Is it the same game? Can you use your PC players( brutes) on the IPhone


----------



## phreebsd

yep  same game. it has sound on the iphone.
now i can whip you guys no matter where i am


----------



## Metal Man

Ha ..you dont stand a chance:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

not yet  im only on level 7.


----------



## KMKjr

Don't forget to join the clan!!


----------



## Metal Man

I did last night. I think you have to grant access since you started the clan.


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> I did last night. I think you have to grant access since you started the clan.


I denied you....lol


----------



## Metal Man

Dont be scard. **** dont bite...hard:saevilw:


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> Dont be scard. **** dont bite...hard:saevilw:


I'm normally try to avoid the biting ****'s, but I'm not one to judge you.


----------



## phreebsd

let in my bros!


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> let in my bros!


Not a chance.


----------



## KMKjr

KMKjr said:


> Not a chance.


4 members!!!


----------



## Metal Man

KMKjr said:


> I'm normally try to avoid the biting ****'s, but I'm not one to judge you.


Thats discrimination. Biting homos are Brutes too....LOL

http://closethomo.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> Thats discrimination. Biting homos are Brutes too....LOL
> 
> http://closethomo.mybrute.com


In their own "special" way.


----------



## KMKjr

We need some more "clansmen".

http://mybrute.com/team/37924


----------



## phreebsd

hell every time i try to play it's "down for technical maintenance"


----------



## Metal Man

Its usually like that after 9 pm


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> hell every time i try to play it's "down for technical maintenance"


I find an "error" message comes up all the time, and just refresh and it loads up the next time no problem.


----------



## KMKjr

Where are all the clansmen?


----------



## phreebsd

im still playing everyday and on the iphone. 
sadly they ARENT linked. i do need a pupil thouigh on my iphone. if anyone is on the iphone my brute or thinking of playing it please use my master code --> BFADGHFE












This one kicks butt! she has a bear!










http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75/phreebsd/f3e95368.jpg


----------



## 88rxn/a

okay guys, can i join the clan!!!
im 88rxn/a on the site


----------



## KMKjr

Ur in!!


----------



## Metal Man

Try my new guy 
http://bearnamedcoco.mybrute.com


----------



## KMKjr

Gotta get some Ninja stars....the kick azz.


----------



## Metal Man

His name is MIMB

http://mimb.mybrute.com


----------



## 08GreenBrute

my guy sucks, how do you get weapons?
http://08greenbrute.mybrute.com


----------



## phreebsd

keep fighting. they come in time.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

my new guy has only lost once and it on level 5, not to bad


----------



## KMKjr

I haven't lost in weeks now!!

Try this (but login to your Brute first)

http://www.mybrutecheats.com/opponentmatcher/


----------



## Metal Man

I like making the funny looking guys. Bet I've made a hundred of them lol

Heres one i just made up. 
http://yes.im-cool.mybrute.com/fight/563663198


----------

